# Kernel is renaming eth devices? [SOLVED]

## zzaappp

I can't remember this happening before, but my kernel is renaming my ethernet devices at boot time.  Past experience has my devices starting at eth0 and working up through the list to eth4.  At first I thought the devices were not being loaded, so I looked at dmesg and found the following:

```
udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth10

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth11

udev: renamed network interface eth2 to eth7

udev: renamed network interface eth3 to eth9

udev: renamed network interface eth4 to eth8

udev: renamed network interface eth5 to eth6
```

How can I ask the kernel not to do this sort of renaming?

Many thanks!

-zLast edited by zzaappp on Wed Nov 12, 2008 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Its udev, by the instructions in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, move or delete it

----------

## PaulBredbury

Set it yourself, using a low filename:

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ATTR{address}=="00:2e:40:25:ce:1b", NAME="lan"
```

NAME is set by the *first* matching rule ("man udev" should explain this).

 *Quote:*   

>        NAME
> 
>            The name of the node to be created, or the name the network
> 
>            interface should be renamed to. Only one rule can set the node
> ...

 

A few misc. notes:

# http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#example-netif

# http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Customizing_UDEV

# Match based on MAC address:

# udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/net/eth0 | grep -i address

# udevinfo -a --name /dev/ttyUSB0

# https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-489863.html (howto guide)

# https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-512201.html

# MAC addresses must be in lower-case.

----------

